# wake on lan....



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

hi! 
ok ich hab ne WOL-fähige karte und pc...nur hab ich nul durchblick wie WOL funzt! amnn braucht doch ne software däfür oder? welche? 

cya & thx Silver


----------



## x-Reality (26. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Du bist dir sicher das die Netzwerkkarte auch den Wake on LAN Chip auf der Karte hat? Wenn ja dann benötigst du dafür den entsprechenden Treiber oder das entsprechende Programm das man in der Regel auf der Hersteller Seite findet.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

jop bin 100% sicher... ok ich schau mal nach  danke


----------



## bartman336 (26. Februar 2002)

Hinweise hier 
Programm (für windows)hier 

ich hab im moment keine lust mehr dazu zu schreiben


----------



## DarkLordSilver (26. Februar 2002)

ja danke das reicht ; )


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Und nicht vergessen im BIOS die Einstellung zu aktivieren...;-)


----------



## DarkLordSilver (13. März 2002)

jop habi   ;-)


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. März 2002)

*Thx ..*

das Programm suche ich schon seit langem.

Pfote


----------



## dPo2000 (24. April 2002)

*Re: Thx ..*



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *das Programm suche ich schon seit langem.
> 
> Pfote *



dafür gibt es foren


----------

